# midlands champ



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

So whos going to the midlands champ show? Its fairly local to me and Manchesters have CC's on offer so could be a chance for us to qualify for crufts


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Amazing - good luck!

Too far for us unfortunately


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Midland Counties? I'll be there - it's a couple of hours drive but I like the venue and it's always a show with a nice atmosphere to it.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We're there on friday with Peter and Phoenix.

I may also go on saturday to watch someone at out ringcraft has asked me to go with her and her husky if she has room in her car for me then I will go to help her as she has never been to a champ show before.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

lupie said:


> Amazing - good luck!
> 
> Too far for us unfortunately


Thank you  its quite good being in the midlands as everything's not too far



Pezant said:


> Midland Counties? I'll be there - it's a couple of hours drive but I like the venue and it's always a show with a nice atmosphere to it.


Sorry yes midlands county, good to know that its a nice show as it will be the first time going to this champ 



Freyja said:


> We're there on friday with Peter and Phoenix.
> 
> I may also go on saturday to watch someone at out ringcraft has asked me to go with her and her husky if she has room in her car for me then I will go to help her as she has never been to a champ show before.


We will be there the saturday so might see you there


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Pezant said:


> Midland Counties? I'll be there - it's a couple of hours drive but I like the venue and it's always a show with a nice atmosphere to it.


Wow - you drive fast! Takes us three hours at least! 

I should be going depending on how the book's going - it needs to be finished by the 31st. I hope to, as I've arranged to stay overnight with a friend near Stafford.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Will be there on the Sunday.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

BessieDog said:


> Wow - you drive fast! Takes us three hours at least!
> 
> I should be going depending on how the book's going - it needs to be finished by the 31st. I hope to, as I've arranged to stay overnight with a friend near Stafford.


I'm lucky I can get to Stafford show ground in less than 30 minutes if the traffic is not bad. Its our local show ground. A lot of the open shows we attend are there


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We called round to find you but I couldn't remember either yours or Inca's name and couldn't get a signal on my phone to get on here to find out.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Freyja said:


> We called round to find you but I couldn't remember either yours or Inca's name and couldn't get a signal on my phone to get on here to find out.


ahhhh no, that's such a shame!!! Inca is Rattustrap Maid Mairian for future reference and im the nervous looking blonde haha


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

vet-2-b said:


> ahhhh no, that's such a shame!!! Inca is Rattustrap Maid Mairian for future reference and im the nervous looking blonde haha


Omg I saw you in the ring you came 3rd I was sat with 2 friends watching my friend had quailfied her puppy Beryl at her first show. I came round early on and saw you sitting on the bench with Inca but I didn't like to keep bothering people asking about someone whose name I couldn't remember.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Omg I saw you in the ring you came 3rd I was sat with 2 friends watching my friend had quailfied her puppy Beryl at her first show. I came round early on and saw you sitting on the bench with Inca but I didn't like to keep bothering people asking about someone whose name I couldn't remember.


Yes that was us! So happy with her today as it was 3rd out of 10 which is a huge class for Manchesters  atleast next time you will know who to look for haha


----------

